# Please pray for Beau....please



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

**Look please I'm begging you guys DO NOT turn this into a debate or a bash fest, PLEASE!! I'm begging you from one dog owner to another please don't!!!!**

Please everyone keep Beau in your thoughts and prayers!!! He needs them badly...he either got into something or was attacked by another animal, and he's in rough shape. He's going to the vet in the morning and there maybe a chance I'm not coming home with him......his neck and chest are swollen, he's in pain....he's shaking. He responds and he is eating and drinking, but I do know that he is older and there is that chance that if I can't afford it or it's to severe, I'll be telling my best friend good-bye tomorrow and I'll loose my entire world. So please everyone keep him in your thoughts and prayers, I can't loose this dog....I love him way too much, I've had him since I was 14 years old and this dog has been my rock, and my heart.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh poor Beau :frown: no dog deserves to be in pain. Fingers crossed he will be ok. Keep us updated


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Oh poor Beau :frown: no dog deserves to be in pain. Fingers crossed he will be ok. Keep us updated


I have him inside, bathed him and gave him some pain pills. He goes to the vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Is there an emergency vet nearby that you can get him to sooner than the morning? If his chest and neck are swollen, is he having any trouble breathing?

I'm not sure what time it is where you are, I guess "morning" just seems like so long away to me (because its the middle of the afternoon here)


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Is there an emergency vet nearby that you can get him to sooner than the morning? If his chest and neck are swollen, is he having any trouble breathing?
> 
> I'm not sure what time it is where you are, I guess "morning" just seems like so long away to me (because its the middle of the afternoon here)


He's not having any trouble breathing at all. And morning is not that far away here...it's 3 am here and my vet opens at like 8 or 9 am.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Fingers crossed for him, have you checked for any punctures or anything? could he have been bitten by a snake? i just saw a few of them in our field about two days ago, seems they are still active down here in the south, I truly hope the best for him.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Poor Beau, sending healing thoughts and prayers his way! Keep us posted! Do you see any punctures or marks that could indicate what caused the swelling?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear that Beau is in bad shape... he is in my thoughts. I hope he pulls through and you have many more days together.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, poor Beau and poor you, you must be so worried. Good luck, I really hope he will be ok. Please keep us updated, we are all anxious to hear how he does. Thinking of you both.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Keeping you and Beau in my thoughts.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

He's going to the vet soon...just gotta get my check first. But he's giving me this look and I have a REALLY bad feeling, my dog is not coming home.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't convince yourself of that yet. Be positive, be happy for Beau, he needs you and he needs to know your confident he's ok, otherwise he will pick up on your mood and he wont be confident either. We're all thinking of you Beau


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Words can't express how I feel for you right now.. Whatever you do, it's the right thing. At least you now know that. I've stayed up to watch his progress. We've already talked so you know what my thoughts are already.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for what you and Beau are going through. I hope it works out ok. Sending positive thougts your way.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope everything works out for the best...My prayers are with you!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​You are in my prayers here. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would take him to the vet ASAP and then work out some type of payment plan with them, please dont put this off.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

prayers and thoughts to Beau.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I hope he will be ok, I would have called the vet immediately also. My prayers are with you.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If it's something acute and curable, there are credit plans you can pay off. I am keeping my fingers crossed he is going to be fine.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Poor little guy!! Yes I would rush to the vet ASAP!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Any updates? Don't wait to get anything, just get him to the vet asap and make sure he's ok! Most vets will take payments later.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Just wanted to update for Muttkip, Beau should be just fine! He was apparently having an allergic reaction to something.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

So glad he's going to be ok.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

He's home and doing well!!!! He's doped up and sleeping, but my beagle boy gets to live another day. We have no idea what caused the reaction, but he'll be fine and live to see another day. Thank you for the prayers and thoughts 

And as for the E-Vet...I waited till the morning because the vet I went to see only ended up costing me $53 dollars all together and he was an amazing vet.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Glad to hear he is doing better. We were all thinking of him!!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Good that he's feeling better, but if you were not even sure if your dog was going to survive it would have been a good idea to bring him to the e-vet.. if that was my dog I'd be in the car to go two minutes after I found him in that state. I know it's expensive but no one ever said owning animals was cheap.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh boy, what a relief. I am so glad he is ok, we were all rather worried. Thanks for the update.
Do you have any idea what on earth he could be so allergic to? Did the vet give you anything incase it happens again?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I think you said you live in Georgia, is there still bees or wasps there that maybe could have stung him? So glad he's ok.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When my dog's head swelled up, the vet said it was probably some kind of chemical in the field next to the motel I where I had taken him when we were travelling. There was no sign on the motel side, but on the opposite side from the road there were big DANGER signs saying do not enter the field. I didn't see them until we were driving away from the motel.

I still am afraid I gave him cancer or something horrible from that. Snorkels just walked along the edges, but Rebel and I were all over that field, several times.

I guess sometimes it's just hard to tell what happened.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad he is doing better.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad he's better! Next time he swells up like that and you aren't able to get to a vet quickly, give Benadryl to him for starters, 1 20mg tablet for ever 10 pounds of body weight every 6-8 hours.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry I am late to this thread, but so glad hes doing better!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

He's doing much better today!! He even bayed a little bit, which means he's on the road to being his usual self of baying at everything!! Again thank you for the prayers!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I comented on another forum, again so glad he is doing better. I mentioned on the other thread, something very similar happened to Luigi months ago, the vet said it was probably a spider bite. I wanted to rush him to the e-vet as he seemed so not like himself. my husband thought i was overreacting (as I am inclined to do in general). The compromise was to call the e-vet's office, a tech was nice enough to talk to me for a bit before I just rushed in and potentially put myself in debt. She said that since he was breathing freely and taking water, that I should give him benedryl and baby aspirin, and just stay up with him and watch him closely until my vet opened. he improved with the meds and so I just sat up all night with him and got to the vet before they opened. It can be a tough call, but at least talking to someone at the e-vet's office really helped me calm down and see that he was not in imediate danger.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You know, its the weirdest coincidence. My friend called me this morning, 4.30am. Her old pug (13) had woken her up by rubbing his face on her arm. She turned on the light, and saw his whole face was swollen. Checked him out and he was all red and blotchy as well.
Told her to give him Benedryl and to keep a close eye on him and if they thought it was getting worse, to get him over to the emergency vet asap. So, she gave him the Benedryl and after 30 minutes or so, he calmed down and went back to sleep.
So, we have spent the whole day trying to analyse what on earth could have caused it. We found a small lump under his chin and think that, somehow, through the night he must have been bitten or stung by something.
So, even though this is the first time is happened to me, or someone close to me, maybe its a bit more common than we think?

I would keep some Benedryl on hand if I were you. Print out that info Danemama gave you and put it somewhere handy, just incase it ever happens again.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Glad he's ok.
My girl Java got bit by a spider...her face, snout and nose swelled right up..she looked like an Elephant dog. Her head was all lumpy, her private areas swelled up, rash on her belly. It was awful. We rushed her right to the E-vet. They gave her a steroid shot and a Benadryl shot. Within 20 minutes she was back to normal.
My vet has now given me an Allergy Kit to keep at home...it has 2 pre-loaded syringes with the meds in it, so if it happens again I can give her the shots to stop the reaction. 
Mainly because the E-vet is 45 minutes away, so if her throat started swelling shut we would have been in real trouble.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Javadoo said:


> Glad he's ok.
> My girl Java got bit by a spider...her face, snout and nose swelled right up..she looked like an Elephant dog. Her head was all lumpy, her private areas swelled up, rash on her belly. It was awful. We rushed her right to the E-vet. They gave her a steroid shot and a Benadryl shot. Within 20 minutes she was back to normal.
> My vet has now given me an Allergy Kit to keep at home...it has 2 pre-loaded syringes with the meds in it, so if it happens again I can give her the shots to stop the reaction.
> Mainly because the E-vet is 45 minutes away, so if her throat started swelling shut we would have been in real trouble.


Thanks for that info, I sent it to my friend with the old pug. As soon as she stops giving old Stink the benedryl, 10 hours later he is all splotchy again, no swelling, but obviously uncomfortable and his skin is red. We found another small white lump on his head last night, but it wasn't bothering him. Anyway, once this latest benedryl is out of his system and if he starts getting splotchy again, she's taking him to the vet.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, just in case anyone else has something similar concerning them about their own dog. Ol Stink just got back from the vet. Allergies to pollum. Now, this is the first time ever, and he's been on this earth over 13 years. The vet said to be prepared for the symptoms to last about 2 weeks and to just keep up with the benadryl as needed. 
He had the same symptoms as Javadoo's dog, bad swelling and lumps around his eyes and stomach and bad blotching and rashes all over his whole body. Who'd have known? We're all very happy it's nothing worse though!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Caty M said:


> Good that he's feeling better, but if you were not even sure if your dog was going to survive it would have been a good idea to bring him to the e-vet.. if that was my dog I'd be in the car to go two minutes after I found him in that state. I know it's expensive but no one ever said owning animals was cheap.


My thoughts exactly. Thank goodness it was nothing serious because if it was, sitting around and waiting can easily mean a dead dog with no one but yourself to blame.


----------

